
Let There Be Light, and Thus, Time (2015) [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbBmkooNse4
======
nobrains
Without light (i.e. free moving electromagnetic waves in a straight line)
there would be no communication, and all interaction would be local. Particles
would only be able to affect, sense and interact with their immediate
surrounding particles. I wonder kind of universe that would be?

~~~
jstanley
If you consider that there are places in the universe that are moving away
from us faster than light, then in some sense we already live in a universe
where we can only interact with "immediate surrounding particles". It's just a
matter of scale.

Humans who are 10^100 times larger, in a universe where light is 10^100 times
faster, might wonder what kind of universe _we_ could possibly live in, given
that all our interactions are within such small scales.

~~~
kiliantics
It's not that they are moving faster than light. It's the space in between us
and those places which is expanding such that, at great distances, the
integrated expansion leads to faster than light separation of static points in
spacetime. A human of that size couldn't make sense in our universe.

------
sverige
Whatever happened to the experiment to try to determine whether the speed of
light is decreasing, rather than constant? [0] I can't seem to find any
results on that.

[0] [https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8q87gk/light-
spee...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8q87gk/light-speed-slowed)

------
stareatgoats
Wow, what an illuminating talk, no pun intended. Jun Ye clearly demonstrates
in fairly layman terms (among other things) how the art of measuring time at
the most minuscule level and beyond is key to major technological advances
that we can expect in coming years.

Yet, I'm close to raging mad at all the resources that go into this kind of
research because of the potential military utility, compared to the trickle we
put into research aiming to reduce poverty, increase people/planet health and
overall well being. It's gotta change.

------
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wave%E2%80%93particle_duality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wave%E2%80%93particle_duality)

